# To breed south americans water parameters



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

Can't find this in my searches so I thought would ask this question here. I have a standard 6' 125gal that I would like to convert to a South American tank. I already have 4 severums in a 75 gallon and I want to give them more room. My water out of the tap has a ph of 7.4, the kh is 4 and the gh is 8. Is this water to hard to breed tank raised south americans. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

In the Chicagoland area there are hobbyists breeding Rams and Angels. The water here is quite hard. Fish like Discus may prove difficult, as eggs may not develop properly. Is that pH stable with a kH of 4?


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

It seems to be, but I haven't tested the water on tanks that I've had for a few years. I'll check that today and see if the ph is lower in those established tanks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cool. I want to say that anything 4 and above is stable, but I'm not 100% on that. You could always fill up a cup and test pH immediately. Let the cup sit out and test again 24 hours later.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

The ph does indeed drop a bit. I'm using a Nutrafin liquid test and the ph reads around 6.8 to 7.00 from an established tank. Hard to tell exactly with their color chart.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's minimal. Try the tap test above. That will eliminate any doubt.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll check the tap after 24 hours. I think I've done this before and the ph stayed stable, but I'll do it one more time to be sure.


----------



## jack j (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi guys, i'm trying to find a natural way of making my water soft ,i have a 3 stage Ro unit but it cost a lot of money to run .Plz help thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What is your gH, kH and pH?


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

I've bred a number of different sa cichlids in water that is 7.4 ph, don't know KH, but it should be fine normally. If they are wild I would expect it might be more difficult, but tank raised should be cool.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I contacted a seller that specializes in south american and central american cichlids and he gave me a list of south americans that would do well with my water parameters.


----------



## AguaManic (Feb 8, 2017)

jack j said:


> Hi guys, i'm trying to find a natural way of making my water soft ,i have a 3 stage Ro unit but it cost a lot of money to run .Plz help thanks


Get those 500 gallon storage containers and fill them with tons of almond leaves/banana leaves/whatever will release tannins and create acidic blackwater for breeding fish that require soft, acidic water. Use that water for water changes.


----------



## jack j (Apr 18, 2017)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

jack j said:


> ok thanks guys


You need to know what your gH, kH and pH is before you try messing with the water.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

That's kinda where I'm at with tinkering with my water parameters. It's much harder to get the water where it's more acidic and softer then to get the values up to a higher ph and harder. I've researched and asked around and there a quite a few tank raised south americans and even some wild caught fish that I can raise as my water is right now. Keeping south americans with water right out of my tap will be much more enjoyable and easier. I've just got to pick the right fish.


----------



## jack j (Apr 18, 2017)

hi,my ph is 7.5 and water hardness 400ppm very hard water


----------



## jack j (Apr 18, 2017)

hi sorry for late response my ph is 7.5 and water hardness is 400ppm


----------



## jack j (Apr 18, 2017)

ok


----------

